# Bullet for .243



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

What is a good bullet for a .243 for coyote hunting? Recently bought a .243 Weatherby Vanguard and I'm thinking about taking up predator hunting this winter. What is a good frangible bullet that is easy on the fur? I'm guessing this is what I want. I can't see why a mushrooming bullet would be of benefit. Clue me in a little. I'm not a reloader.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

85 gr Sierra Varminter, I have been using them for many years

my experience is the 243 likes a little heavier bullet, I tried the 58's didn't like the knock down power


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd agree, The 85g Sierra varminter soft point, or 85g HP, 87g SMK or the 87g Vmax. They all work well and shoot well. The little guys will work, but are really meant for prairie dog type work. You can use 100g soft points, they work very well also, very minimal damage.

If you're buying ammo by the box then I'd go with either the 85g varminter or 100g softpoints. If you start reloading the 87g SMK or Vmax do a great job.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't even bother with the 243...especially a cheapo gun like the Vanguard. I would put it up for sale for a low price to make sure someone buys it. Start with the moderators here maybe they will take it off your hands!

:lol:

No...good choice on rifle and caliber...I love the Vanguards and the 243. The advice given to you so far is good. Let us know how it goes...you will LOVE that gun!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

55 Nosler BTs.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

How do these 55 grainers buck the wind, versus the 85 grainers? Will a guy notice a significant difference?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been running the 55 V maxs through my 6PPC and 243, they seem to work well.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

mburgess,

To answer your wind question, you won't see much difference at short ranges but when you start pushing them out there you'll see a little more of a difference. I'd say inside of 200yds, nothing big. In side of 400yds you'll see a bit more wind on the 85g due to velocity. There will be less flight time for the 55g because it is traveling faster. In fact those little 55g bullets are great for say prairie dogs because you can run them to about ~4000fps if you push them a bit, the 85-90g bullets go about ~3200fps. For fur I'd tone the load down a bit so you won't have as much bullet splash, as the thin skinned vmax bullets tend to break up pretty quick. They also have a 87g Vmax and they work very well on coyotes. They anchor them on the spot. I tend to use the heavier bullets for coyotes. Take a look at this site if you looking for load data.

http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/d...er&Weight=All&type=Rifle&Order=Powder&Source=

If I didn't reload for 243 and just purchased ammo across the counter it would be the 85g SP.

10mph Wind Deflection in 100yd increments from 100 to 500yds on Factory loads.

Federal Prem. 85g Sierra Game King (3320fps, BC.282)
100-.90", 200-3.77", 300-8.87", 400-14.68", 500-27.35"

Fed Prem. 55g Nosler BT (3850fps, BC .276)
100-.77", 200-3.22", 300-7.59", 400-14.19", 500-23.44"

Vs Handloads:

90g Berger (3200fps, BC .410)
100-.64", 200-2.63", 300-6.41", 400-11.33", 500-18.43"
It's slower than factory but the bullet is more slippery. This show you how much of a difference BC changes performance.
These Bergers work to well on coyotes. 

I hope this helps. 
xdeano


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey man. I've got two full boxes (100 bullets per box) of Moly Coated 58gr Hornady V-Max for sale. I converted my .243 to a deer gun for my boy, so I don't predator hunt with .243 anymore.

They are $23.44 per box plus shipping at Able Ammo:
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=93585

I'll ship them both (200 bullets) to you for $40 including priority mail shipping. I think you'll like them, and it would be an inexpensive experiment. I can take paypal, credit cards or USPS money orders. No additional fees for whatever payment method you choose.

In my opinion, heavier bullets are unnecessary except at extreme distances where your prairie wind might come into play, and even then you have the velocity/bullet drop/trajectory trade off to contend with.

Here's a pic of the bullets (sorry, the sierra's are already sold):









All the best,
Jeff
610-761-7354


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff,
If you haven't sold teh Vmax's yet, you have now.
Jonathan


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Roger that, Mr. Spanker sir!

*hehehe, that was fun to type*

Shoot over payment via paypal to jeff at uniquewoodworld dot com and I'll get them boxed up and shipped today.

Call me with questions,
Jeff
610 761 7354


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jeff!
Payment in route.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have 3 to 5 boxes of factory Hornady 58 grain moly Vmax. Just shoot me a pm if you or anyone else is intrested. i will sell cheap


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Jon,

Just boxed them up. I'm leaving to take them to the USPS right now. You oughtta have them by the weekend.

All the best,
Jeff


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey everyone!
Jeff ROCKS!


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

65gr.vmax and varget powder thats what I use on yotes drops em dead no pelt damage. that moly coating is the hardest thang to get out of your bore took 4 hours to get it out of my rem. vls


----------

